# w00t !! E90 4 Series Coupe pics



## ItchyNScratchy (Jul 9, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> according to some sources ( :eeps: ) it won't have the groove.


Sorry but unfortunately i think the groove will be on the e90. 
The X3 have the groove going to the roundel.
The "Sources" you are referring to probably saw the prototype and not the final design (CGI?).
The original prototype didnt have the groove but 
i am sure the CGI (production model?) will have add'l cosmetic differences from the e90 prototype. Only makes sense.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

I love it. :thumbup: Does anyone know how much the 4 series will cost? More or same as a the current 3 series coupes? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Closer said:


> I love it. :thumbup: Does anyone know how much the 4 series will cost? More or same as a the current 3 series coupes? :dunno:


More than the 3 and less than the 5.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looks like an M4. (quad exhaust tips)


Not just the quad tips...look at the rear rubber on that sucker (Cover shot!) I don't think all of that is shadow.

All in all, I likey. Wish the rear deck was more pronounced.


----------



## jeffinohio (Oct 9, 2003)

*E90 is lookin good!*

All I have to say is damn Im gonna be one happy BMW driver if the prototypes/spyshots are what the real E90 coupe looks like cause that car looks flawless with those curves! I just ordered a 2004 330 coupe and am planning on selling it when the new E90 coupe comes out and will real quick if the new E90 coupe is like these spyshots. As a design planner everyone has to admit evolving from the E46 coupe to the E90 coupe isnt easy because the outer bodystyle is perfect in everyway of the E46 coupe and the envy of all car makers if you ask me! All I hope is the minor things such as an in dash 6 disc cd changer is standard, the alarm becomes standard, the leather becomes a bit more soft and the major issue is we get a much bigger engine since 260 plus horsepower is standard for most cars in this price class! All in all I think BMW needs to throw in more standard features in comparison with other car makers and keep the new E90 coupe like the spyshots and they got a real winner!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Looks sweet, I'm curious about the cabrio...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> 220iS 2.0-Liter-16V, 200hp


This sounds tempting.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I wonder if the E90 will have Active Roll Stabilization and Active Steering (hopefully can be added or deleted from the sport package to keep everyone happy)?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> those "kidneys" are just ridiculously oversized, just like on the 6er
> :thumbdwn:


I hate oversized kindneys! They just don't look right on BMWs!

<img src=http://www.cabrionews.de/katalog/bmw/507/507.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bmwua.net/gallery/bmw328touring1941_2.jpg>


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Love that 507!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> <img src=http://www.bmwua.net/gallery/bmw328touring1941_2.jpg>


this one looks a bit ... er... feminine :eeps: ... the paris h of cars. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> the paris h of cars. :eeps:


The 328 is far more voluptuous.

Maybe the Marilyn Monroe...

Oddly enough, I see a lot of 328 in the Z4. The high front fenders, sweping back, and then the bulge in the haunches...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> The 328 is far more voluptuous.
> 
> Maybe the Marilyn Monroe...
> 
> Oddly enough, I see a lot of 328 in the Z4. The high front fenders, sweping back, and then the bulge in the haunches...


i was refering to the big exposed vertical kidney grill .. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> i was refering to the big exposed vertical kidney grill .. :eeps:


Oooh. I see.

Looks about the right size.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like it. Sign me up for a 2011 445i.


----------



## Namikis (Jan 26, 2004)

Ack said:


> I'm liking this design a lot. :thumbup: I wonder how the interior is going to stack up? From all of the other new vehicles BMW has out there, the E90 will probably have that awful flat dash.
> 
> Any pics of the interior Alex?


I am betting the interior will be similar to the X3 - and I don't like it. The window controls go to the doors, the dash becomes Bangleized. The xterior looks good though. I am in no hurry to replace my 330i ZHP...


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looks like an M4. (quad exhaust tips)


Or maybe they put a small V8 in the front? That might require dual exhaust. It might even be real.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

rwg said:


> Or maybe they put a small V8 in the front? That might require dual exhaust. It might even be real.


Only the M's get the quad tips.


----------



## Kyle325i (Jan 26, 2004)

Woah wait timeout, I thought the new 4 series is just a 3 series sedan. 3=coupe 4=sedan. Yes I know the current 3 series comes in both sedan and coupe but I thought they were splitting those up into two different series. Somehow I doubt we'll be seeing a 445i unless they decide to start dropping V8s in the 3 series. My impression was all the 4 cylinder engines go in the 1 series, the I6 goes in the 3, 4, and 5 series, the V8 in the 5, 6, and 7 series, and the V12 in the 7. And of course the M3 gets the V8 and the M5 gets the V10 or am I wrong about that too?

I NEED INFORMATION PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Kyle325i said:


> Woah wait timeout, I thought the new 4 series is just a 3 series sedan. 3=coupe 4=sedan. Yes I know the current 3 series comes in both sedan and coupe but I thought they were splitting those up into two different series. Somehow I doubt we'll be seeing a 445i unless they decide to start dropping V8s in the 3 series. My impression was all the 4 cylinder engines go in the 1 series, the I6 goes in the 3, 4, and 5 series, the V8 in the 5, 6, and 7 series, and the V12 in the 7. And of course the M3 gets the V8 and the M5 gets the V10 or am I wrong about that too?
> 
> I NEED INFORMATION PEOPLE!!!


Two doors (coupes and convertibles) are the even numbered series...

Sedans are the odd numbered series.

The E90 is supposed to be a little larger than the current 3 series, and the 4 will be based upon it, so I don't think space will be an issue, mill wise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Kyle325i said:


> Woah wait timeout, I thought the new 4 series is just a 3 series sedan. 3=coupe 4=sedan. Yes I know the current 3 series comes in both sedan and coupe but I thought they were splitting those up into two different series. Somehow I doubt we'll be seeing a 445i unless they decide to start dropping V8s in the 3 series. My impression was all the 4 cylinder engines go in the 1 series, the I6 goes in the 3, 4, and 5 series, the V8 in the 5, 6, and 7 series, and the V12 in the 7. And of course the M3 gets the V8 and the M5 gets the V10 or am I wrong about that too?
> 
> I NEED INFORMATION PEOPLE!!!


 You got it backwards. Odds are sedans. Evens are coupes.

1=4/5 door
2=2/3 door
3=sedan
4=coupe
5=sedan
6=coupe
7=sedan


----------



## Kyle325i (Jan 26, 2004)

TD said:


> You got it backwards. Odds are sedans. Evens are coupes.
> 
> 1=4/5 door
> 2=2/3 door
> ...


d'oh i meant 3=sedan 4=coupe. stupid me, i'm still dreaming about my motorcycle 

Any idea if there's gonna be any additions to the M like say another M1 or a M4?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Kyle325i said:


> d'oh i meant 3=sedan 4=coupe. stupid me, i'm still dreaming about my motorcycle
> 
> Any idea if there's gonna be any additions to the M like say another M1 or a M4?


Well, the coupe in the previous pictures sure looks like it could be an M4:gills, quad tips, big rear rubber.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Kyle325i said:


> Woah wait timeout, I thought the new 4 series is just a 3 series sedan. 3=coupe 4=sedan. Yes I know the current 3 series comes in both sedan and coupe but I thought they were splitting those up into two different series. Somehow I doubt we'll be seeing a 445i unless they decide to start dropping V8s in the 3 series. My impression was all the 4 cylinder engines go in the 1 series, the I6 goes in the 3, 4, and 5 series, the V8 in the 5, 6, and 7 series, and the V12 in the 7. And of course the M3 gets the V8 and the M5 gets the V10 or am I wrong about that too?
> 
> I NEED INFORMATION PEOPLE!!!


Rumor has it that the 3 series will get a small v8 in it's next iteration. Who knows?


----------



## Xiled1 (Jan 24, 2004)

So what is the consensus for release date on the new 3 series(sedan)? I have heard 2005 model year as well as 2006. What are your best guesses?

Thanks
B


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I like it. the taillights look a bit odd but overall it's very nice.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> Much better than I expected. The future may still not be lost for the 3-er.


You mean 4-er? :rofl:


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

judging from the front air inlet, the fender vents and the dual exhaust it looks like it would be an M to me. I like the styling much better than previous spy photos. One good think about the new design language BMW is using is that by the time the redesign gets to the 3 series they will have worked out all the fugliness kinks they experimented with on the other models.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I think they've done an awesome job with the rear!! The sides are a tad too aggressive and overstated. The front, though, looks downright cartoonish, IMO. It seems that they continue to move away from the traditionally understated BMW design.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

rwg said:


> Rumor has it that the 3 series will get a small v8 in it's next iteration. Who knows?


I'd trade for an '06 445i...


----------

